# your favorite (easy) baby afghan?



## starryblu (Apr 6, 2011)

hey 

i'm just curious...
i would like to hear about anyone's favorite easy knitted baby afghan. i know i can google for easy ones, but i would love to hear about patterns that anyone has made and loved. my youngest son and his wife plan to start a family soon, and i would like to knit something simple but pretty.

i've got some great crocheted stuff going on...i've done it for years. but i'm new to knitting, want to make something, and would love to hear what others have made.

thanks all!! )


----------



## scrappinmagic (Apr 29, 2011)

I haven't knitted in awhile but planning on getting back into it. Right now I'm finishing up a crocheted one that's worked corner to corner....the lemonade stitch is what I've seen it called...and adding a shell stitch border to it.


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

I got this pattern on the forum from Metrogal and I am in the middle of it. Nice and easy and coming out looking "ruffled" like it is supposed to. Uses 1 skein of Pound of Love yarn by Lion Brand. Cast on 130 stitches on #15 needles. All knit- 7 rows on the #15 and then 7 rows on #5 and just keep repeating.


----------



## kknit (May 22, 2011)

I love that pattern!! As a beginner, i used it several times. I would suggest getting circular needles because it does get somewhat bulky as you go along. But very easy and turns out great!! i still use it karenknit Do you know how to switch the needles?


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

Variegated yarn, straight garter stitch and it can be any size or shape you want, baby afghan, scarf or whatever. Increase at the beginning of every row. It's great for kids. If they get bored too soon, they can always have mittens or booties.


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

I made a couple heart baby blankets. It is a simple pattern and comes out so pretty.

http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/babyafheart.htm


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

I made a couple heart baby blankets. It is a simple pattern and comes out so pretty.

http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/babyafheart.htm


----------



## PEpeggy (Jun 23, 2011)

I got this pattern from a friend years ago and it is a hit every time. It is easy and you only need to keep track of the number of rows. I use a worsted wt. pastel varigated washable yarn. 
It uses USA #5 and #15 circular needles and varigated worsted weight yarn. It makes gentle ruffles.
Cast on 100 to 125 stitches-this determines the width) on #5 needles. 
Knit 10 rows.
Switch to size 15 needles.
Knit 10 rows.
Alternate needle size every 10 rows until it is as long as you want it. 
Make sure you finish with 10 rows on the #5 needles.
Cast off and weave in the start and finish threads.
Enjoy!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

The Feather and Fan stitch always makes a lovely baby blanket. You can Google for a free pattern.


----------



## sfincher (Apr 13, 2011)

This is a very easy one - only 3 rows to remember. I also like it because both sides look the same


----------



## Preacher's Wife (Apr 11, 2011)

ksemisch said:


> I love that pattern!! As a beginner, i used it several times. I would suggest getting circular needles because it does get somewhat bulky as you go along. But very easy and turns out great!! i still use it karenknit Do you know how to switch the needles?


I am a beginning knitter too and I was going to ask that question. How do you switch?


----------



## starryblu (Apr 6, 2011)

these are some really great ideas! thank you all so much for sharing. i can't wait to get started now!! i took a peek at the ones i could find, and they are so pretty! Barbara, i did google the feather and fan stitch, and you are right. it IS very pretty!

i am so excited! some really beautiful projects, and they all seem easy enough for me to give them a try. thank you all for sharing with me. i am very inspired!!


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

When it comes time to switch the needle sizes, just knit off the one size onto the other, & vice-versa.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

See photo of "Stash-busting baby blanket" posted today,(July 7) too.Very easy pattern can be done with any type of yarn on any size needles.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

but when you knit from the larger needle to the smaller needle, won't the stitches be really loose on the smaller needle?



2CatsinNJ said:


> See photo of "Stash-busting baby blanket" posted today,(July 7) too.Very easy pattern can be done with any type of yarn on any size needles.


----------



## Preacher's Wife (Apr 11, 2011)

2CatsinNJ said:


> When it comes time to switch the needle sizes, just knit off the one size onto the other, & vice-versa.


Okay, let me get this straight. The instructions say to knit 7 rows on size 15 needles and change to #5 needles for the next 7 rows. So on row 7, I knit onto the #5 needles? or on row 8?


----------



## grumpbump (May 22, 2011)

My favorite baby blanket is a basket weave pattern. Here's the link to the pattern:

http://www.knitting-crochet.com/babafgforbeg.html

I've made two baby blankets using this pattern and I've loved the results. I attached a picture of one of my blankets using this pattern.


----------



## NeomaDennise (Jan 28, 2011)

I do one that I think was originally call "Heritage" afghan. Cast on a multiple of 5 to the width you wish. Garter stitch 10 rows, then garter stitch the 5 edge stitches on each row, for the borders. . . . 

row 1- Knit 4 stitches, slip one across
row 2 - purl across, slip the slip stitch
row 3- repeat row 1
row 4- repeat row 2, except purl all the stitches

repeat pattern until length desired, end with 10 rows garter stitch, and bind off.


----------



## pharoette (Jan 22, 2011)

This one is very easy and a bit different as it is a diagonal blanket. it's a free pattern from Lion's brand yarn.
Lion Brand® Homespun®
Pattern #: khs-diagonalBabyBlanket
SIZE: One Size
36 inches square
Lion Brand® Homespun®

GAUGE:

9 sts and 18 rows = 4 inches (10 cm) in garter stitch (knit every row) BE SURE TO CHECK YOUR GAUGE. When you match the gauge in a pattern, your project will be the size specified in the pattern and the materials specified in the pattern will be sufficient. If it takes you fewer stitches and rows to make a 4 in. [10 cm] square, try using a smaller size hook or needles; if more stitches and rows, try a larger size hook or needles.

BLANKET
Cast on 5 stitches. Knit 1 row.
Next row Knit 3, yo, k 2.
Next row Knit 3, yo, k 3.
Next row Knit 3, yo, knit to end.
Repeat last row until there are 126 stitches on needle.
Next Decrease Row Knit 2, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k to end.
Repeat last row until there are 7 stitches on needle.
Next Decrease Row Knit 2, k2tog, k2tog, k to end.
Bind off remaining 5 stitches.

ABBREVIATIONS / REFERENCES
k = knit 
k2tog = knit 2 together
st(s) = stitch(es) 
yo = yarn over


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

I made a basket weave blanket. for my granddaughter for here. Very easy to do and goes quick. I didn't follow any pattern just checked out a good size pattern for a baby blanket cast on stitches and made my own basket weave. I crocheted a deging on it and it turned out good. She used it in the winter when she was here for naps.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

The F&F is one of my favorites! Relatively easy and not too hard to keep track of the rows!


BarbaraSD said:


> The Feather and Fan stitch always makes a lovely baby blanket. You can Google for a free pattern.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

for me its the basketweave baby blanket, easy & always comes out so perfect!


----------



## golden girl (Jan 26, 2011)

No question about it -- the feather and fan blanket. Absolutely beautiful, rows 1 and 4 are the garter stitch, row 2 is purl, and row three is the pattern which consists of knitting 2 together, yarn overs -- very, very easy to do and a wonderful end result


----------



## ArmyKnitter (Jun 13, 2011)

I do the one that was mentioned about from Lion Brand Homesupn. It is basically the washcloth pattern done on a larger scale. I find a fluffy baby yarn and use the needles recommended on the yarn and work it until it is the size I would like and then I start on the decreases. I can get this done in a day or two using 2 skeins of bulky yarn and it only uses the knit/knit 2 together stitches.


----------



## Knitto (Feb 4, 2011)

starryblu said:


> hey
> 
> i'm just curious...
> i would like to hear about anyone's favorite easy knitted baby afghan. i know i can google for easy ones, but i would love to hear about patterns that anyone has made and loved. my youngest son and his wife plan to start a family soon, and i would like to knit something simple but pretty.
> ...


Lion Brand Diagonal Blanket - have made several out of Blue Sky Alpacas Cotton Worsted and they are great and easy!


----------



## hooknneedler (Feb 19, 2011)

Preacher's Wife said:


> 2CatsinNJ said:
> 
> 
> > When it comes time to switch the needle sizes, just knit off the one size onto the other, & vice-versa.
> ...


You knit 7 full rows, on row 8 you knit the stitches off the size 15 needle onto the size 5, then on row 16 you'd knit them back off the size 5 and onto the size 15. It takes a little getting used to and it is easier to go from the larger needle to the smaller one than it is to go back, but the finished projects turn out beautifully.

Here is the link to 2CatsinNJ's stash busting baby blanket...it is a very pretty one as well. 

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-18057-1.html


----------



## softspots (Mar 12, 2011)

I LOVE making a basket weave or checkerboard. Almost mindless. Make sure you do a border of at least 8-10 stitches to keep from rolling.


----------



## Miss Caty (Jul 8, 2011)

There is a really great book of baby afghans.....8 Hour Baby Afghans.... from which I have used several patterns. The patterns are all lovely.....quick....and easy!


----------



## Bundyjoy (Apr 20, 2011)

grumpbump said:


> My favorite baby blanket is a basket weave pattern. Here's the link to the pattern:
> 
> http://www.knitting-crochet.com/babafgforbeg.html
> 
> I've made two baby blankets using this pattern and I've loved the results. I attached a picture of one of my blankets using this pattern.


This looks like a wonderful pattern and will try it for our daughter who is expecting her 3rd bub at the end of the month after 5 miscarriages,3 being at the 18 week mark. Thank you for providing the pattern link. On the pattern it said that the author preferred to use circular needles but how would that end up a flat blanket - wouldn't it end up like a cocoon??? Maybe I'm a bit dumb! Thanks also for the picture. Joy


----------



## Bundyjoy (Apr 20, 2011)

NeomaDennise said:


> I do one that I think was originally call "Heritage" afghan. Cast on a multiple of 5 to the width you wish. Garter stitch 10 rows, then garter stitch the 5 edge stitches on each row, for the borders. . . .
> 
> row 1- Knit 4 stitches, slip one across
> row 2 - purl across, slip the slip stitch
> ...


Hi, This looks like an easy pattern too which I've printed out to try as well as the basket weave pattern. Do you know how much yarn one should purchase for your blanket? Thanks for sharing - Joy


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

A really easy knitted blanket is using the basic dishcloth pattern. You start with 3 stitches. Increase one stitch each row until you have the desired size, then deacrease a stich a row until you get back to 3 stitches and cast off. You can crochet a nice border around it when done. I amke a lot of these for my charity knitting club. It's kind of mindless knitting, but it's very therapeutic.


----------



## joannem602 (Feb 7, 2011)

I've got this one on the needles right now. I'm using up a big ball of boucle, so it's coming out very soft and textured. It is my "mindless" project to do while I'm watching a movie.

http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns/afghans/19thc-baby-blanket.htm


----------



## grumpbump (May 22, 2011)

Bundyjoy said:


> grumpbump said:
> 
> 
> > My favorite baby blanket is a basket weave pattern. Here's the link to the pattern:
> ...


You use circular needles but don't join the stitches, just turn your work. You stitch back and forth like they are regular needles. The benefit of using circular for blankets is that you can fit so many more stitches on the circulars than on straight needles.


----------



## Bundyjoy (Apr 20, 2011)

grumpbump said:


> Bundyjoy said:
> 
> 
> > grumpbump said:
> ...


Thanks heaps - I just love this site as you learn so much. I never even thought you could use circular needles in that way - told you I was dumb BUT not so bad that I can't learn.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

By far the basketweave is the easiest I have ever done. You do not even need a pattern


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

http://sasw.blogspot.com/2005/01/dishcloths.html
From dishcloth to footwarmer to blanket, and this pattern can be worked in dim light (like a movie theater) 
There are no decreases, only yo's. when it's as wide as you want, co. Voila, it's already a square.


----------



## Beryljoyce (Jun 28, 2011)

I made a feather and fan rug for my grandson I done it in 4ply baby wool in squares of lemon .mint .and white as i was not sure what our son and daughter in law were having so it was suitable for either sex .


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> http://sasw.blogspot.com/2005/01/dishcloths.html
> From dishcloth to footwarmer to blanket, and this pattern can be worked in dim light (like a movie theater)


Oh my gosh! Do people actually knit in a movie theater?


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Bundyjoy said:


> grumpbump said:
> 
> 
> > Bundyjoy said:
> ...


 I like circs b/c with single points the ends stick out so far, I look like a chicken readying to take flight when I knit.

I also like circs b/c I can slide my work to the cord and not worry about stitches falling off the needle when I need to take a break and golay with the grandkids, make dinner, feed the pets, feed the birds and squirrels, run errands...


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

I used to make a basket weave blanket. The pattern is in the Leisure Arts "Our Best Knit Baby Afghans". It is one of 33 designs in the book.

Dottie


----------



## kayhay (Mar 14, 2011)

I think the pattern that PEpeggy gave you is great, it works up very fast and you will love the ruffeled look. I made one last winter for my new grandson and his mother uses it all the time. It's light and not too heavy on a baby. Good luck


----------



## Bundyjoy (Apr 20, 2011)

Excellent points you have made there btibbs70. I'll have to go buy more sizes of the circular needles now. I must say circular needles are easier to knit with. Joy


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

i have two places for you to check out...purlsoho.com has some beautiful, simple patterns..free..one is simply done in garter stitch with beautiful yarns..stunning and simple to knit.....then there is brooklyn tweed.com and there you'll find several baby blankets..one is free..all are designed by Jared Flood and are really beautiful....hope this helps..these blankets are simple andALWAYS bring raves!


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

PEpeggy said:


> I got this pattern from a friend years ago and it is a hit every time. It is easy and you only need to keep track of the number of rows. I use a worsted wt. pastel varigated washable yarn.
> It uses USA #5 and #15 circular needles and varigated worsted weight yarn. It makes gentle ruffles.
> Cast on 100 to 125 stitches-this determines the width) on #5 needles.
> Knit 10 rows.
> ...


Does anyone know where you can see a finished blanket? Grandbaby on the way must start soon. Also isn't it difficult to go from the #5 to the #15 for the first row, is there a trick to it.


----------



## Ragdoll (Jan 21, 2011)

I have made the baby blanket that Pharoette posted. (it's the dishcloth pattern made bigger). Pound of Love works well and you can use up left-over yarn by making stripes.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Favorites are the Fan And Feather and the Dish cloth one.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

I just made this one in the last couple of weeks, and loved it for it's speed and ease, as I am relatively new t knitting. It takes chunky yarn and a size 50 set of needles, but you can do it in 4 hours! Even I can!

Go to www.lionbrand.com, and enter Pattern #50561

Free Knitting Pattern 50561-2 4-Hour Bias Baby Afghan Lion Brand Yarn Company


----------



## Janet Logan (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm working on a reversible baby ripple right now for my mother whose legs are always cold. It is three rows and very simple. 
Row 1 k3 (yo k10 k2tog twice k 10 yo k1 ) repeat to last 3 st K3
row 2 k3 p to last 3 stitches and k3
Row 3 k
Cast on 169 sts K3 rows
Uses worsted wt. (#4) yarn
It says work until yarn is almost gone
Finish by k 3 rows then cast off
I'm using up some of my odds and ends and the afgan looks wonderful. Sorry, I don't know how to post pictures.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

PattyHay--how adorable! Just printed out your heart afghan directions. Can't wait to finish the one I'm working on to start this one! Thanks!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern, I've been looking for a easy pattern. Do you have a picture?


----------



## Laura R (Apr 14, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> The Feather and Fan stitch always makes a lovely baby blanket. You can Google for a free pattern.


I couldn't agree more, Barbara, Feather & Fan looks difficult and is so easy. On #8 or #9 circular
needles, it's impressive.

Unlike many, I've never made anything on big needles but quick and easy seems to be popular.

No matter what you decide, I'm sure you'll be pleased with your finished item. Happy knitting.


----------



## Nanny26 (Mar 7, 2011)

Peggy, do you have a picture of this afghan? It sounds interesting 



PEpeggy said:


> I got this pattern from a friend years ago and it is a hit every time. It is easy and you only need to keep track of the number of rows. I use a worsted wt. pastel varigated washable yarn.
> It uses USA #5 and #15 circular needles and varigated worsted weight yarn. It makes gentle ruffles.
> Cast on 100 to 125 stitches-this determines the width) on #5 needles.
> Knit 10 rows.
> ...


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

virginia42 said:


> btibbs70 said:
> 
> 
> > http://sasw.blogspot.com/2005/01/dishcloths.html
> ...


Well.....yeah, I do.


----------



## Preacher's Wife (Apr 11, 2011)

hooknneedler said:


> Preacher's Wife said:
> 
> 
> > 2CatsinNJ said:
> ...


Thank you for your great instructions! I completely understand now!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

PEPeggy :thumbup:
Thanks for posting the baby blanket pattern...it sounds very interesting. I have printed it and put in with my pile of patterns of things I want to knit; and, I also made copies of the pattern to take to my Thursday knitting group.


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

I just finished the Ziggy Blanket from Sublime using their luscious yarn. I'm sure this blanket will be treasured and can just imagine my little grandson-to-be snuggling into it. The pattern is not a freebie, it can be found in The Fourth Little Sublime Handknit Book.


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

My favorite baby blanket was taught to me ~40 years ago & is still my favorite. It is just seed stitch, whatever size you want. Then the border is one row single crochet, one row dbl, then shell stitch edging. Run a pretty ribbon through the dc & tie in one corner. Happy knitting & happy grandchild!


----------



## sfincher (Apr 13, 2011)

I found this picture using #13 anf #3 needles so I would think they would look similar?
http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/babyafruffle.htm and here is one using 15 and 5

http://www.greatballsofyarn.com/freepatterns/b-ruffledbaby.pdf


----------



## dinnerontime (May 8, 2011)

PEpeggy, do you suppose that you could CCO half as many stiches and make it twice as long for a shawl? Since there is no photo, I can't tell what the finished product looks like. Would like to make a shawl for a friend turning 90 this August and wondered if this would be unique. thanks


----------



## Judyjz (Jun 6, 2011)

I think that would make beautiful shawl.


----------



## clippedwings (Feb 12, 2011)

No, it works out fine.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> The Feather and Fan stitch always makes a lovely baby blanket. You can Google for a free pattern.


This is the pattern I am currently making, only I am making it larger,
I am using Hobby Lobby's I Love This Yarn. it is turning out really nice. You can go to www.allfeeknitting.com, they have alot of knitting patterns at different skill levels. 
Have fun exploring :-D


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

starryblu said:


> hey
> 
> i'm just curious...
> i would like to hear about anyone's favorite easy knitted baby afghan. i know i can google for easy ones, but i would love to hear about patterns that anyone has made and loved. my youngest son and his wife plan to start a family soon, and i would like to knit something simple but pretty.
> ...


Mine is called the 4 square knitted blanket. I have a picture of one I knitted but I am not at home right now. So I will post it when I get home at 3:30pm. It is gorgeous and the person /i made it for loved it. it was for his daughter who is now two years old .


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

starryblu said:


> hey
> 
> i'm just curious...
> i would like to hear about anyone's favorite easy knitted baby afghan. i know i can google for easy ones, but i would love to hear about patterns that anyone has made and loved. my youngest son and his wife plan to start a family soon, and i would like to knit something simple but pretty.
> ...


The easiet baby blanket is to expand the "dishscloth" pattern, and there are many versions of this square blanket. Go to knittingpatterncentral.com and type in square blankets or dishcloth patterns. I have been doing this for every grand-niece and nephew I have, and I have plenty.

Happy knitting.

Becca


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

flohel said:


> By far the basketweave is the easiest I have ever done. You do not even need a pattern


I was making a baby blanket in this pattern many years ago and didn't know what it was called. I agree a super easy pattern


----------



## CanadianAngel (May 12, 2011)

Check www.bevscountrycottage.com there are Ragalan knit baby sweaters on there, if you know sex of baby you could embroider a ship or puppy for a boy or a doll or kitty for a girl or embelish with roses or hand applique items from your favorite sewing centre. So easy to Bless a new little one anytime.
Have a great day.


----------



## KnitNutAZ (Feb 9, 2011)

This is a terrific question and it has generated so many great patterns. I have an old pattern I love to do which is a honeycomb look. There is a sweater and bonnet to go with it too. I've made it oodles of times and people love it. I'll get the resident computer techie to take a picture of blankie and pattern and put it up for all - - just as soon as I can find and hogtie said techie....


----------



## rene (Jan 23, 2011)

sfincher, I can't the download to open up so I can save your pattern. Could you send it to me by e-mail?
Send to [email protected]
Thanks, Rene


----------



## gongalong1 (Jul 7, 2011)

hi, I am looking for a knitting pattern from years ago, it is a one skein cardigan 3/4 sleeve. I sure hope someone has this. It is for an adult woman.
thank you in advance


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

LOL. I was thinking the same thing!



virginia42 said:


> btibbs70 said:
> 
> 
> > http://sasw.blogspot.com/2005/01/dishcloths.html
> ...


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

OK, beginner's question:

When you change needle size, how do you do that?

**knit onto the next size needle?

**slide stitches to next size needle?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

starryblu said:


> hey
> 
> i'm just curious...
> i would like to hear about anyone's favorite easy knitted baby afghan. i know i can google for easy ones, but i would love to hear about patterns that anyone has made and loved. my youngest son and his wife plan to start a family soon, and i would like to knit something simple but pretty.
> ...


NOTHING EASIER than this one!!!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gleeful-tweed-baby-blanket

It's just a giant washcloth..

I made it in Cashmere and washed it before gifting it. I also treaded a ribbon thru the holes..

and made a newborn hat to match..

I plan to use it alot for baby gifts...

Happy Knitting


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

There are, indeed, lots of patterns for baby afghans. One I like is knit like the basic dishcloth---cast on 3 stitches, then knit every row, increasing one stitch at the start of each row until the size suits you. Knit 2 rows, then knit the following rows decreasing one stitch at the start of each row until there are 3 stitches left, and cast off. Since there are no cast on or off edges, the whole thing is lovely and stretchy.
If you're trying to use up your stash, try something similar, but do a yarn over before the centre stitch of each row, until you have enough yarn left to cast off, this gives a blanket with a row of "perforations" on the diagonal, allowing it to be folded for use in a stroller, or car seat. On this one I usually do an I-cord cast off, and an attached I-cord border, so the whole thing has a lovely rolled edge. This has the advantage, that, if you're doing stripes(using up stash!)the ends can be incorporated into the I-cord tube, minimising the number of ends to be sewn in(HURRAY!)


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

Seems to me you want a pattern that would be easy to knit while conversing or paying attention to other things as well. Any pattern that you can look at from what is already knit or just a simple stitch is best for that rather than something where you need to follow a list of different stitches. That's why I loved doing the Ziggy Blanket. I like the idea of extending the simple dishcloth to a blanket size. You could always then add a cute little additional border.


----------



## sfincher (Apr 13, 2011)

For those that could not open my download. here is a link to the easy baby blanket

http://ribbedforyourpleasure.wordpress.com/2009/05/24/the-addictive-baby-blanket/


----------



## sfincher (Apr 13, 2011)

Juleen said:


> OK, beginner's question:
> 
> When you change needle size, how do you do that?
> 
> ...


I just start knitting with the next needle


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

I have made several with Lionbrand Jiffy yarn. You could get the free patterns at Lionbrand.com. One very pretty one was garter stitch on a diagonal, start with 3 stitches and increase. Others I have made for bazaars have been stock. stitch, 4 strands of Jiffy together, on Speed sticks, (54).


----------



## wittyknit (Jul 8, 2011)

I couldn't help replying to your request. I've only recently begun knitting baby afghans and liking it!! I've always hated doing afghans, but came across this beautiful one and it's really not hard, just have to keep track of rows. I used Lion Brand Pound of Love in yellow and found a free pattern online...it's called Free Sunny Baby Blanket Knitting Pattern....it's gorgeous. You can google for it or let me know & I can send it. I live in Ohio, cold winters here, but a friend recently showed me one she did...It's a much lighter blanket...she used a pattern called Carriage Robe & made it out of Bernat Florals....the pink yarn comes out with a row of flowers about every 6 rows....it's beautiful too & very easy.


----------



## Marthasr (Apr 4, 2011)

What is "lemonade stitch?" Never heard of it. 
Martha in Mississippi


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> LOL. I was thinking the same thing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, I'm guilty. Surely, I'm_ not_ the only one who does this!?! :shock:


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh ..I love your baby blanket because it is so simple and classy..the ribbons set them off.

Thanks for sharing,

Camilla



Knitto said:


> starryblu said:
> 
> 
> > hey
> ...


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks this is great. I really need a pic to decide if it's what I want to make.


----------



## RitaCarola (Apr 18, 2011)

sfincher said:


> This is a very easy one - only 3 rows to remember. I also like it because both sides look the same


I would like to see a picture...


----------



## Warlunar (Mar 18, 2011)

BABY HOMESPUN. DOUBLE YARN AND LARGE CIRCULAR NEEDLES. CAST ON ABOUT 80?
KNIT EACH ROW. IT IS SO SOFT! 
I SUGGEST NOT PUTTING FRINGE ON THIS ONE! NO FRINGE FOR BABIES, BUT ANY OTHER BORDER IF YOU WANT TO ADD MORE INTEREST. I MADE TWO (PINK AND BLUE) FOR TWINS AND CROCHETED A PICOT BORDER ON THEM.


----------



## faydodds (Jul 2, 2011)

A knitted baby afghan may be okay, but I did a large afghan in
knit, and swore I would never do another. Too many stitches
on the needle and cumbersome to handle. For a large afghan,
crochet would be easier.


----------



## faydodds (Jul 2, 2011)

A knitted baby afghan may be okay, but I did a large afghan in
knit, and swore I would never do another. Too many stitches
on the needle and cumbersome to handle. For a large afghan,
crochet would be easier.


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Crocheted is fine but for those of us that don't crochet, knit is the only way. I use circular needles. It may take time but at least I can still say "I made it".

Dottie


----------



## Warlunar (Mar 18, 2011)

Large circular needles! Have you ever tried them? They are fabulous!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> Thanks this is great. I really need a pic to decide if it's what I want to make.


Here is a pix..

Thought I posted it.. but I don't see it anywhere..

I made it out of Cashmere for a special baby! I also washed it before I sent it so that it would be a soft and yummy. Made a newborn hat to match...


----------



## elvisgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi!

I recommend the "Baby Love Diagonal Baby Blanket" pattern found on Lion Brand's website. The pattern # is 60241 - super fast and easy!

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/60241.html

I'm just about to finish a pink one for my two month old niece!


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

sfincher said:


> For those that could not open my download. here is a link to the easy baby blanket
> 
> http://ribbedforyourpleasure.wordpress.com/2009/05/24/the-addictive-baby-blanket/


That looks very comfortable and squishy


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Ooohhhhhhhhhhhh I love that shale pattern " does anyone know of a pattern for a scarf?


----------



## cjcb2 (Mar 15, 2011)

My favorite one, easyyyyyyyyyy...is to crochet, either signle or double crochet in every hole, reverse and do the same thing through out the whole piece.....then I do the three, or 4 single in a hole to make a scallop...every 4 holes........you can also, change colors at the beginning of every so many rows to create a patter.......so far, all I have made for over 30 years have been loved by those who received them...hope this helps you.....


----------



## Peachie6560 (Feb 22, 2011)

Knitto said:


> starryblu said:
> 
> 
> > hey
> ...


Can you tell me how you keep the ribbon from "bunching" up? I just tried to put ribbon in a blanket like this for my granddaughter, but I couldn't get the ribbon to stay in place - stay flat. Do you have a secret? Many thanks. Peg


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> Thanks for the pattern, I've been looking for a easy pattern. Do you have a picture?


Grandmaknitstoo, your avatar is so lovely. I'm headed to Denver towards the end of the month to see my grands who live there.


----------



## Brendasuer (Jun 9, 2011)

My favorite afghan is from a 4 ply Red Heart wrapper. It is crocheted squares of white background with different colored centers of blue, yellow, pink and green. When it is put together you have rows of the color. Then you trim it all around with the baby colors.
I love making it and found it easy when you don't know the sex of the baby.


----------



## kiki judy (Jul 1, 2011)

If you join FreePatterns.com there are lots of baby blankets to knit and crotchet.It only takes your e-mail to join.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Peachie6560 said:


> Knitto said:
> 
> 
> > starryblu said:
> ...


Patience... lots of patience.. and i actually am thinking about tacking the ribbon down with small sewing stitches here and there so that it doesn't move..

I kept feeding the ribbon and straightening it out as I went.. and when i felt it was pulling to tight.. i would pull on the blanket to make sure it was flat.. i didn't cut the ribbon until the end..


----------



## frosts215 (May 16, 2011)

Thanks so much for all the patterns, I knit a lot for Project LInus and so I'm always looking for quick and easy baby blanket patterns.
Sue


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

I just got back from Wal-Mart, they had small skeins of yarn on clearance for 45 cents. I bought all but 3 because they were diff dye lots. I plan to make slouchy hats for my daughter. 
Im not allowed to start these hats till the afghan for my older daughter is finished.... that's what my older one says lol


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Great question. I was able to add differnt ones to my collection for later use. Thanks everyone.


----------



## 8 Furry Kids (Jun 30, 2011)

You ladies are all so great on here. All you have to do is ask and you get a ton of answers. Thanks to all of you.Sharon


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Bundyjoy said:


> grumpbump said:
> 
> 
> > My favorite baby blanket is a basket weave pattern. Here's the link to the pattern:
> ...


The circular needles just help with the bulk of a baby blanket being knitted. Just knit back & forth as usual....don't join the stitches. It will end up flat, I promise !! Prayers for your daughter as well.


----------



## aquarius21152 (May 15, 2011)

I just started a baby afghan last night. New pattern for me. It is moving along quickly and is very easy.The link for it is majorknitter.typepad.com


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

PEpeggy...Do you recall about how many balls of yarn you used? I am going to make this...it sounds lovely, and I can knit it in Dr. offices and t.v. and on the phone ..with long winded person !!!!!!!! judy in oz


----------



## aquarius21152 (May 15, 2011)

sorry. it is called oh so soft baby blanket


----------



## jogs4201 (Jan 31, 2011)

PEpeggy said:


> I got this pattern from a friend years ago and it is a hit every time. It is easy and you only need to keep track of the number of rows. I use a worsted wt. pastel varigated washable yarn.
> It uses USA #5 and #15 circular needles and varigated worsted weight yarn. It makes gentle ruffles.
> Cast on 100 to 125 stitches-this determines the width) on #5 needles.
> Knit 10 rows.
> ...


Thanks very much I think I will try it. Any thoughts on changing needles successfully? Haven't done much of that.


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

Tell her you are not mullti-tasking it means you're getting old. Shifts of focus with hats and stuff will make the afghan go better. Make a hat and tell her it's for yourself.


----------



## 8 Furry Kids (Jun 30, 2011)

my problem is my stash is a LOT of Lion Brand Jamie yarn ( not Classic) its extinct now and the only place I get it is ebay. Its 3 ply baby yarn and I havent found patterns for baby afgans with 3 ply. Most of it is 4 skeins of a color so i cant use 2 stands of yarn held together, not enough of one color. Suggestions please? Thanks Sharon


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

Make a two-color patterned afghan and knit with two strands of yarn. You could even knit squares or stripes you could carry around with you separately and sew them together. My Mom's major afghan had stripes--one ws cable patterned and the other was basket-weave knit separately.


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

I made a really prettty and easy one.. The pattern is in Ravelry.. Garter Rib Blanket ( I think) If you are in Ravelry look in my Projects page for the link..
My Daughter loved it...

(( Pennyknits))


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

This is still my favorite baby blanket. I just finished my fourth one in antique white: http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns/baby-child/merino5-bear-baby-blankt.html

It so easy to follow the grid.


----------



## ConnieS (Jan 27, 2011)

Did you get your baby afghan done? I'm currently working on a baby blanket and it is an easy stitch called "Angel Baby" it is on coatsandclark.com

row 1 - 4 is knit
row 5: k3 *yo k2tog; repeat from* to last 2 sts: k2
repeat rows until approx 36" from beginning then knit 4 more rows and bind off.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

arleney1008 said:


> starryblu said:
> 
> 
> > hey
> ...


Here is the blanket I promised to post for you when I got home. It was so easy to knit and I was able to finish it in two weeks. The colors are mint green, lemon yellow, and a variegated lavendar, white and other pastels for the border.


----------



## Preacher's Wife (Apr 11, 2011)

sfincher said:


> I found this picture using #13 anf #3 needles so I would think they would look similar?
> http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/babyafruffle.htm and here is one using 15 and 5
> 
> http://www.greatballsofyarn.com/freepatterns/b-ruffledbaby.pdf


Thanks for these sites!


----------



## starryblu (Apr 6, 2011)

*wow. wow. WOW!!!*

goodness....i am just amazed at all the beautiful pictures i've seen, and all the great suggestions i've seen posted here!

but then, i shouldn't be, considering all the talented ladies there are here on this forum :-D

i am sorry i haven't been back sooner to reply to everyone. i sure wish i had been able to, so i would have been able to answer people individually. you all went to so much trouble, and you certainly all deserve replies to your wonderful posts!

i've been really ill lately, and had a very bad day today. (supposed to be having surgery in the next month or so) now i feel really bad that i wasn't able to pop in sooner.

thank you all SOOOO much for your input, for your great suggestions! i think i got ALL the patterns that were posted, and googled all of them that were suggested. they are all simply beautiful. i didn't learn any type of needlework until my boys were in school, so baby things are my very favorite to make. i am so excited to get started!! i have been able to make some really pretty crocheted things (just finished an afghan, as a matter of fact) but i've wanted to try my hand at knitting. so YAY for the beautiful patterns! and a heartfelt thank you to all who answered my post. i was in awe when i came to the thread and saw how many replies there were. you are all simply wonderful.

hugs to all...


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

Preacher's Wife said:


> sfincher said:
> 
> 
> > I found this picture using #13 anf #3 needles so I would think they would look similar?
> ...


 Here is another blanket I knitted but didn't use the size 5 needle to knit it it is a size 9 circular needle and the pattern is called sweet baby mine. I made it for a single size bed.


----------



## CanadianAngel (May 12, 2011)

Very nice afghans. I do ones from scraps of yarn in many colors and save incase I hear of a fir victum then I offer a hug I call them so they have something that is theirs till things get better. Feel sorry for folks in trouble and best I can do.I enjoy helping others when I can.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

8 Furry Kids said:


> my problem is my stash is a LOT of Lion Brand Jamie yarn ( not Classic) its extinct now and the only place I get it is ebay. Its 3 ply baby yarn and I havent found patterns for baby afgans with 3 ply. Most of it is 4 skeins of a color so i cant use 2 stands of yarn held together, not enough of one color. Suggestions please? Thanks Sharon


Try using the yarn for making dishcloth afghans. With this type of blanket, the ply doesn't matter. JoAnn's internet) has any number of dishcloth patterns(free) that can be extended into square blankets. This blanket starts with 3-5 stitches and increases with yarn-overs, every row, until you decide how many stitches you want, then you decrease to the 3-5 stitches and you are done. Usually this blanket is made entirely in garter stitch but I throw in three stockinette rows every 10 or so ridges. Works beautifully. Check knittingpatterncentral.com for more suggestions.

Happy knitting.

Becca


----------



## granda (Feb 18, 2011)

I absolutely LOVE the basket weave. It is my favorite baby blanket to knit. It works up fast and is fool proof if you pay attention. The texture makes up into a soft and cozy blanket to wrap little one in.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

starryblu said:


> *wow. wow. WOW!!!*
> 
> goodness....i am just amazed at all the beautiful pictures i've seen, and all the great suggestions i've seen posted here!
> 
> ...


It is our pleasure. I enjoy this forum very much and I enjoy responding to you all.


----------



## mtalmage (Apr 5, 2011)

wittyknit said:


> I couldn't help replying to your request. I've only recently begun knitting baby afghans and liking it!! I've always hated doing afghans, but came across this beautiful one and it's really not hard, just have to keep track of rows. I used Lion Brand Pound of Love in yellow and found a free pattern online...it's called Free Sunny Baby Blanket Knitting Pattern....it's gorgeous. You can google for it or let me know & I can send it. I live in Ohio, cold winters here, but a friend recently showed me one she did...It's a much lighter blanket...she used a pattern called Carriage Robe & made it out of Bernat Florals....the pink yarn comes out with a row of flowers about every 6 rows....it's beautiful too & very easy.


I love the Free Sunny Baby Blanket as well. I made it for my grandbaby due in Nov. in mint. I didn't know then it was a girl. It was easy and mindless which is good as I have the tv on and easily lose track if the show is any good! LOL!


----------



## Lonna Bennett (Mar 11, 2011)

I did one in variegated soft baby yarn from Bernat . I simply 
alternated five rows of knit and 5 rows of purl throughout .It
made a rippled afghan that was so soft and beautiful is all the colors.It is on my Facebook page. I don't know how to move it to
this site. Lonna Bennett


----------



## Clara Jo (Jan 18, 2011)

8 Furry Kids said:


> my problem is my stash is a LOT of Lion Brand Jamie yarn ( not Classic) its extinct now and the only place I get it is ebay. Its 3 ply baby yarn and I havent found patterns for baby afgans with 3 ply. Most of it is 4 skeins of a color so i cant use 2 stands of yarn held together, not enough of one color. Suggestions please? Thanks Sharon


Hold strands of two colors together and knit whatever pattern you like. White will blend with almost any color and make "boring" into "interesting." Or, use two contrasting colors making your own varigated yarn. Feather and fan pattern makes lovely stripes and you can carry the yarns up the side until repeating a color so that there are not so many ends to weave in. Using two strands means that larger needles can be used and the knitting will "grow" faster.


----------



## reeshie (Jun 27, 2011)

This is my fave too, the Heart Blankie. Not very easy .


----------



## Janet Logan (Apr 28, 2011)

Janet Logan said:


> I'm working on a reversible baby ripple right now for my mother whose legs are always cold. It is three rows and very simple.
> Row 1 k3 (yo k10 k2tog twice k 10 yo k1 ) repeat to last 3 st K3
> row 2 k3 p to last 3 stitches and k3
> Row 3 k
> ...


Just realized that this is wrong: Here are the ammended directions: Cast on 180 sts. K 1 row
Pattern Row 1: K3 (YO, K10, K 2 tog twice,K10 yo K1)7 times, K2
Row 2: K3 Pto last 3, K3
Row 3: K across
End row 3 and bind off in K
Guage is 9 sts = 2 in and 1 V = 5 in


----------



## PEpeggy (Jun 23, 2011)

Sorry- I have one in the works right now and even took a picture of it for you to see, but now have seens seveeral others posted already. Can only tell you the pictures do not do it jsutice. Knit a swatch to really appreciate it.


----------



## PEpeggy (Jun 23, 2011)

Judy,
I use about 16- 20 oz. for my ruffled baby afghan. It depends on how wide I nake it. I usually knit it to square or just a little bit rectangular.
PEPeggy


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Connie do you have a picture of your baby afghan?


----------



## starryblu (Apr 6, 2011)

Janet Logan said:


> Janet Logan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm working on a reversible baby ripple right now for my mother whose legs are always cold. It is three rows and very simple.
> ...


got it


----------



## sfincher (Apr 13, 2011)

Janet Logan, What size needles are you using for your baby blanket? Thanks


----------



## joannem602 (Feb 7, 2011)

Becca said:


> 8 Furry Kids said:
> 
> 
> > my problem is my stash is a LOT of Lion Brand Jamie yarn ( not Classic) its extinct now and the only place I get it is ebay. Its 3 ply baby yarn and I havent found patterns for baby afgans with 3 ply. Most of it is 4 skeins of a color so i cant use 2 stands of yarn held together, not enough of one color. Suggestions please? Thanks Sharon
> ...


I agree. I used up much of my stash last summer making afghans for angels using the diagonal pattern. Decide how much yarn you want to use (like 4 skeins). Increase until you have used up 2 skeins, then start the decreases.


----------



## mtalmage (Apr 5, 2011)

Penny5 said:


> I made a really prettty and easy one.. The pattern is in Ravelry.. Garter Rib Blanket ( I think) If you are in Ravelry look in my Projects page for the link..
> My Daughter loved it...
> 
> (( Pennyknits))


This is a really easy blanket that makes up nicely. I made one in bassinett size. Hope my DIL likes it - I do!

;-)


----------



## Dmarie (Apr 9, 2011)

I personally have crocheted more then knit. There was one baby afghan I did a few years ago for my sisters in laws. They had bought me the book and the yarn. It is a pretty diamond lace in crochet. The whole thing was in white and I was baby sitting at the time for a friend. I was so careful with it. I bought a large bag for the yarn and project,to keep it clean. I put it up so the little girl I was watching didn't do anything to it. And then it happened, I went to the bathroom, left the room for a few minutes. I had put the bag up, high enough I thought. I came out and she had poured red juice in the bag. I washed it by hand and got most of it off. But there were places and spots. Not a lot. So after the whole thing was done, I made small roses and leaves,in thread. Since it was for a girl I made them drk pink. Thankfully the scattering of little roses looked great. They loved it. No one but me could see the spots. I really am sorry I never thought to take pictures of it. That is my favorite.


----------



## charbuechner (Apr 12, 2011)

This is a Lion Brand free pattern a very easy blanket can be done on any needle size you like and with almost any yarn you want...and you just knit it till it is the size you want...corse they use their yarn but I have made this many times with just a nice baby yarn. Sweet and Soft Baby Throw
Lion Brand® Jiffy® 
GAUGE:

14 sts = 4 in. (10 cm) in Garter st (knit every row). BE SURE TO CHECK YOUR GAUGE. When you match the gauge in a pattern, your project will be the size specified in the pattern and the materials specified in the pattern will be sufficient. If it takes you fewer stitches and rows to make a 4 in. [10 cm] square, try using a smaller size hook or needles; if more stitches and rows, try a larger size hook or needles.
NOTES:

Circular needle is used to accommodate large number of stitches. Work back and forth in rows as if knitting on straight needles.

BLANKET 
Cast on 5 sts. 
Row 1: Knit. 
Row 2: K3, yo, k2  6 sts at the end of this row. 
Row 3: K3, yo, k3  7 sts at the end of this row. 
Row 4: K3, yo, k to end of row  8 sts at the end of this row. 
Rep last row until you have 150 sts. 
Next Row (Decrease Row): K2, k2tog, yo, k2tog, k to end of row  149 sts at the end of this row. 
Rep last row until 5 sts remain. Bind off.

FINISHING 
Weave in ends.

ABBREVIATIONS / REFERENCES
Click for explanation and illustration 
k = knit k2tog = knit 2 together 
rep = repeat(s)(ing) st(s) = stitch(es) 
tog = together yo = yarn over

Learn to Knit instructions: http://learnToKnit.LionBrand.com

its the size you want..


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

Yeah, that's the one I was talking about!


----------



## donna712 (Feb 3, 2011)

starryblu said:


> hey
> 
> i'm just curious...
> i would like to hear about anyone's favorite easy knitted baby afghan. i know i can google for easy ones, but i would love to hear about patterns that anyone has made and loved. my youngest son and his wife plan to start a family soon, and i would like to knit something simple but pretty.
> ...


I'm so busy I don't have time to read all 10 pages to see if anyone else likes the basketweave blanket. Has it been mentioned thousands of times?  I've made lots of these blankets ever since my mom made one when my daughter was born and I copied her!


----------



## ilashdesigns (May 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Now I have a place to start looking when I'm ready!


----------



## CanadianAngel (May 12, 2011)

Proof positive if you take a second look it can be a blessing in disguise! Thanks for sharing. A New roses baby blanket! LOL


----------



## charbuechner (Apr 12, 2011)

yeah I like that one too....easy... yet depending on the yarn you use you can change it up...


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

The standard dishcloth pattern works well, but if you're trying to use up stash,you need to know where the halfway point in your yarn supply is. I got 'round this problem by doing the increase in the middle, not at the edge. This gives a row of perforations on the diagonal of the 'blankie". If you do stripes, they turn a right angle in the middle, making an interesting design.Then, when you have just enough yarn left, cast off!If you want to be fancy, you can do an I-cord cast off,(on two edges) followed by an attached I-cord border(on the other two edges), incorporating the ends from each colour change into the I-cord tube(fewer ends to sew in!)


joannem602 said:


> Becca said:
> 
> 
> > 8 Furry Kids said:
> ...


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

Thank You PEpeggy for the amount for the baby afgan judy in oz


----------



## 8 Furry Kids (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks Charbuechner, Looks like even I could do it. Im going to give it a try.


----------



## starryblu (Apr 6, 2011)

donna712 said:


> starryblu said:
> 
> 
> > hey
> ...


lol i don't blame you for not wanting to read all through the pages! it has been mentioned, tho not thousands of times  i think it is a great suggestion, and thank you for your input. someone posted a pictures, and i think it does indeed make a very pretty blanket. and i have tried a basketweave square, so i know it is a pattern i can do.

thanks again!!


----------



## starryblu (Apr 6, 2011)

Dmarie said:


> I personally have crocheted more then knit. There was one baby afghan I did a few years ago for my sisters in laws. They had bought me the book and the yarn. It is a pretty diamond lace in crochet. The whole thing was in white and I was baby sitting at the time for a friend. I was so careful with it. I bought a large bag for the yarn and project,to keep it clean. I put it up so the little girl I was watching didn't do anything to it. And then it happened, I went to the bathroom, left the room for a few minutes. I had put the bag up, high enough I thought. I came out and she had poured red juice in the bag. I washed it by hand and got most of it off. But there were places and spots. Not a lot. So after the whole thing was done, I made small roses and leaves,in thread. Since it was for a girl I made them drk pink. Thankfully the scattering of little roses looked great. They loved it. No one but me could see the spots. I really am sorry I never thought to take pictures of it. That is my favorite.


what a great story! i loved hearing about that! i can certainly understand why it is your favorite. you were very resourceful ) doesn't it make you feel wonderful when you can take something that was a potential disaster and turn it into something beautiful? way to go, you!!


----------



## starryblu (Apr 6, 2011)

charbuechner said:


> This is a Lion Brand free pattern a very easy blanket can be done on any needle size you like and with almost any yarn you want...and you just knit it till it is the size you want...corse they use their yarn but I have made this many times with just a nice baby yarn. Sweet and Soft Baby Throw
> Lion Brand® Jiffy®
> GAUGE:
> 
> ...


thanks so much! this looks like a pretty one, and one i should be able to handle with no problem!


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

arleney1008 said:


> arleney1008 said:
> 
> 
> > starryblu said:
> ...


here is the pattern for the 4-square Baby Blanket

4-Square Baby Blanket

Yarn: 4 balls Universal Yarn Classic Worsted LP(197 yards each)
Needles: #9 Circular
Gauge: 4.5 stitches per inch
Size: Approximately 30" x 30"

Note: Odd number rows-Start with K1
Even number rows-Start with P1

Cast on 126 stitches.

Lower Border-Seed Stitch

Row 1: RS Row: *K1, P1*
Row 2: WS Row: *p1, K1*
Repeat these 2 rows for 20 rows total

Row 1: RS Row: (k1,P1)5 times, K53, P53. (K1, P1)5 times
Row 2: WS Row: (P1, K!)5 times, K53, P53, (P1, K1)5 times
Repeat these 2 rows until pieces measures 14" from cast on, ending with a WS row.

Row 1: RS Row: (K1, P1)5 times, P53, K53, (P1, K1)5 times
Row 2: WS Row: ( P1, K1)5 times, P53, K53, (P1, K1)5 times
Repeat the 2 rows until pieces measures 25 1/2" from cast on, ending with a WS row.

Repeat the 20 rows of seed stitch for top border.
Bind off. Weave in your ends.

enjoy and tell me what you think if you try the pattern. Take a picture too so I can see it.

Check the picture of it out. It is in this string of responses.

your knitting sister,

Arleney1008 :thumbup: 
xoxo


----------



## starryblu (Apr 6, 2011)

arleney1008 said:


> arleney1008 said:
> 
> 
> > arleney1008 said:
> ...


what a great pattern! and the picture is so lovely  you did a beautiful job on the blanket. it looks so soft and warm.

it sounds like something i should be able to tackle! thanks so much for sharing it!! i will certainly post a picture if i make one, and thanks for going to so much trouble.

sending hugs...


----------



## starryblu (Apr 6, 2011)

grumpbump said:


> My favorite baby blanket is a basket weave pattern. Here's the link to the pattern:
> 
> http://www.knitting-crochet.com/babafgforbeg.html
> 
> I've made two baby blankets using this pattern and I've loved the results. I attached a picture of one of my blankets using this pattern.


i've meant to say...this one is really prettier than the ones i searched myself 

really beautiful, and thank you for sharing!


----------



## LillianK77 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

